# Cajun Fried Okra with Bacon



## notthatdeep (Feb 5, 2005)

I found this on the web and tweaked it a little. This is my kind of veggies. Tried it last night:

4-6 pieces of thick bacon, chopped small and fried in a large skillet 
(don't throw out the grease)
1 lb okra cut 1/2 inch thick (NOT Breaded)
1 onion chopped 
1 bell pepper chopped 
1 or 2 cloves of garlic diced
1/2 cup chopped or dried parsley
1/2 tsp cumin
A few dashes of soy sauce
Cajun seasoning to taste

Cook all ingredients together in the skillet over medium heat without covering and stir occasionally for about 15 minutes...maybe a little more. You will know its ready when the okra gets tender and not slimey anymore. Its really good.


----------



## Instigator (Jul 6, 2004)

OK, I'm trying that!


----------



## Bocephus (May 30, 2008)

This ol Cajun boy will be trying it as well ! 

Thanks


----------



## Texan (Jan 8, 2005)

Dang, I would have to have some stewed maters in there somehow. I'll be making this tomorrow with some fresh okra...


----------

